# Black Walnut leaves??



## WillowGem

I'm so confused about Black Walnut leaves.
I've done internet searches and have found so much contradicting info on whether black walnut leaves are toxic to goats or not. 

Does anyone know for sure, or better yet...have you actually fed them to your goats?
I have black walnut trees all over the place, and did see Arthur eating some leaves that had fallen in to the pen. 
I kept and eye on him and he's okay...but if I can actually give them the leaves, that would be great, since the trees are EVERYWHERE here!!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Someone just asked this question on a FB group I'm part of. Here's the answer she was given:

"Yep, the Black Walnut leaves are anti-parasitic. My goats eat all the leaves that they can reach. Remember, many plants are on that list because of their phytochemical constituents. They are looking at the phytochemical as a SINGLE, NOT as a whole (in the form of a plant). These phytochemicals ARE very dangerous when taken out of their WHOLE FORM and they CAN and DO kill in their single form (extracted out of the plant and given singly). We feed in whole plant form, which includes all the other constituents of that plant in the proper balance, this (in most, but not all cases) is very safe."


----------



## neubunny

just guessing here, but I suspect they are like the black cherry -- fresh leaves won't hurt them but the toxin concentrates in dry/wilted leaves. I have both growing in my yard and have seen the goats eating them -- no harm. While the goats girdled my boxelder trees (not that I minded, except they lost their main shade) they don't touch the bark on either the cherry or walnut (or oak).


----------



## dobe627

Well I have 20 goats, ranging in age from 1 to 20 and all have always reaten alot of black walnuts leaves as my property has tons. Not saying they aren't harmful but I have not had a problem at all. The squirrels pick up the nuts and eat them and plenty of those too.


----------



## .:Linz:.

I should add I use black walnut powder (from the hulls though, not the leaves) in my herbal dewormer recipe with no ill effects.


----------



## WillowGem

.:Linz:. said:


> Someone just asked this question on a FB group I'm part of. Here's the answer she was given:
> 
> "Yep, the Black Walnut leaves are anti-parasitic. My goats eat all the leaves that they can reach. Remember, many plants are on that list because of their phytochemical constituents. They are looking at the phytochemical as a SINGLE, NOT as a whole (in the form of a plant). These phytochemicals ARE very dangerous when taken out of their WHOLE FORM and they CAN and DO kill in their single form (extracted out of the plant and given singly). We feed in whole plant form, which includes all the other constituents of that plant in the proper balance, this (in most, but not all cases) is very safe."


Okay, that makes sense Linz...Thank you!
I'll give them a few leaves to start with and see what happens.
Arthur seemed to think the few he ate were pretty tasty, so I'm sure he'll be happy...LOL!!


----------



## WillowGem

Oh my gosh...talk about goat candy!!  
The boys were so excited to get a branch of leaves, they stripped it in no time.
There seemed to be no ill effects, but to be safe I'm not going to overdo it.
I'm just so happy that I don't have to worry anymore about stray leaves making their way into the goat pen...phew!


----------



## DoesyDoes

.:Linz:. said:


> I should add I use black walnut powder (from the hulls though, not the leaves) in my herbal dewormer recipe with no ill effects.


How much do you use and how often? Also where do you buy it?


----------



## Goats Rock

This is a really old post.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

From what I've read you have to give it multiple times a day or something like that for it to be effective. Seemed really intensive. But I've never actually tied it myself. I use copper bolus, garlic, and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Calfee Farms

Our goats love walnut leaves! They eat the dried ones as well as when I pull a branch down for them to eat on. This is not their sole diet, but just a treat from time to time. They also love oak species, acorns, and black locust as well which is all in one of the pastures they are rotated into throughout the year.


----------



## GoatsandCats

We are fencing in an area for our two dwarf Nigerian weathers. The spot we are looking at would have a black walnut tree and a pecan tree beside it. So leaves and nuts may fall into the lot but the tree trunks will be outside the fence. After reading through the replies to this thread, I have started slowly adding black walnut leaves to their diet. I hope this will help with any parasites. I have not read anything about pecan trees though. Are pecan leaves and/or nuts safe for goats to eat?


----------



## TCOLVIN

Mind eat pecan like candy


----------



## GoatsandCats

Do they eat the pecan leaves, branches and nuts?


----------



## Corona

What about English walnut?


----------

